# Helical Pilings, retaining wall, landscaping



## Danthehandyman (Aug 30, 2011)

:whistlingNot really sure what section to place this inquiry in.

Looking for some info on the various uses of the Helical pilings.
I'm wondering if I can use these on a retaining wall along my property.
I need a fairly large wall and was thinking of a two teir wall rather than one solid retaining wall. I'm looking for cost effective ways to do this - cement is the preferred but also the most expensive. I need about 12-15 feet totaland about 115-125 feet long. The wall is to help me regain some of my sloping property. If ya think of a rectangle 125 x 80ft - along the length, about 30 feet from property line, the slope starts.
A wall would help me gain useable land back, as it is now, its fairly useless to me. I'd do cement but it too costly. I've seen the teir walls, while not ideal, more affordable.
two lower walls would lessen the strain on a pile driven wall, with a suitable retaining barrier.....

any ideas,

thanks


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Yep, hire an engineer which is not only prudent but probably required by the AHJ


----------



## Danthehandyman (Aug 30, 2011)

you are correct - thanks
yeah, I'll make sure I get permits and appropriate legalities cleared up. Problem is they dont always assist with such stuff. I'm just after a few options, then i can see what works best for me, then get it cleared. 
I'm guess you're not a helical piling expert..............lol

thanks


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Like these bad boys? And you thought concrete would be expensive?

:laughing:


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Yes you can use them, you can also drill piles, maybe footings. A soils report and an engineer is the only proper way to determine which system to use. And that is the same answer you are going to get from your local building department.


----------



## Danthehandyman (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks for the photos,
were the pilings added after to assist the wall - or - were they done first, then the slab, then the cinderblcks.....? 
or can ya tell from the photos and info given


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Around here i've seen them build retaining walls with steel I beams driven into the ground and concrete pre-cast walls. Probably quite spendy but it would work.


----------



## Danthehandyman (Aug 30, 2011)

hey thanks Rob.
thats kinda what i'm after, just without the spendy.....
i thought the helicals were a viable option - gonna look into it for sure(i beams too)

thanks


----------

